# Help developing P3200 film



## pasteofanchovie (Sep 15, 2008)

I was shooting a concert Friday night and I was using Kodak T-Max P3200 film on ISO 1600 with -2 exposure compensation. I will be using D-76 developer and I was wondering what a good time and temperature would be to develop this at. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Helen B (Sep 15, 2008)

If you had the meter set to 1600, with 2 stops of underexposure, then that would be an effective rating of EI 6400.

I like P3200 with neat D-76 (it's good and gritty) but usually expose at EI 3200. As Kodak say in their literature, P3200 is an ISO 1000 film, or thereabouts - hence the 'P' in the designation, and the use of 'EI' rather than 'ISO' for the box speed of 3200.

I'd stick with neat D-76, and try the times suggested in the T-Max datasheet on the P3200 page such as 11½ minutes at 24 °C (75 °F). Kodak do very extensive and careful testing of film/developer combinations, and their recommendations are usually good starting points. You could also look at the Massive Dev Chart (http://www.digitaltruth.com/devchart.html). That isn't as reliable as Kodak data, but it can be a good starting point.

Good luck,
Helen


----------



## pasteofanchovie (Sep 15, 2008)

thanks for the help. The film is washing right now. I hope there is something usable!


----------



## randerson07 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well.....How did it turn out?


----------



## pasteofanchovie (Sep 27, 2008)

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2.




3.





The first two are shot at EI 6400. The band is brokenCYDE! at FUBAR in St. Louis. The last shot is of Building Rome at Cicero's for the play:STL Fest '08. It was shot at EI3200.


----------

